# WANTED: Marriott Frenchman's Cove Week 8



## MacNH (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello TUGers....

I'm looking for 7 nights at Marriott's Frenchman's Cover beginning on February 21 2015... I'm ready to book, please let me know what you have to offer.

Regards,
Mac


----------



## MacNH (Jan 13, 2015)

Still looking...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2015)

Since the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, it's not the best place to find a high dollar rental.  Try the TUG Marketplace, and Redweek.


----------



## MacNH (Jan 13, 2015)

Will do, thanks.


----------

